# Cablecard stopped receiving OOB messages



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I've never seen this problem, but figured I'd post in case anyone runs into the same problem. My Roamio is on 20.5.9.RC15 and I noticed that it stopped recording from most cable channels because none of those channels were authorized. Basic broadcast channels still worked.

Checking the https://support.tivo.com/articles/T...ooting-Roamio-Series-and-Premiere-Series-DVRs guide I saw that everything looked okay except the that AUTH field was "OC" and the OOB message count wasn't going up. This indicated the card wasn't receiving messages.

I'm not sure when that started exactly, but it seems to trigger a time out where eventually tuners start becoming unauthorized. What's odd is the problem started last night, but one recording worked this morning, even though when I checked that channel it showed as "not authorized (V58)".

Anyway I called Comcast and they said the card wasn't paired and had me give the numbers again. They sent a signal and nothing happened, which wasn't surprising since as I mentioned the OOB message count wasn't going up (it was on another working Roamio).

I ended up pulling the card, waiting about 10 seconds and putting it back in. This seemed to reinitialize it as the OOB message count started going up. I then had Comcast send a pairing signal followed by an activation signal and within about 30 seconds everything was working again.

What I don't understand is why did the card stop receiving OOB messages. It's like the CableCard part of the TiVo software hung and needed to be reinitialized. As I've mentioned, I've never seen that problem before. I hope it's not a bug in 20.5.9.RC15.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

No issue here with my Motorola CC on Roamio with 20.5.9.RC15.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Even after this I got a "Problem Getting Tuner" error one program. 

I was playing with Xfinity On Demand. It's possible the TiVo tried to grab the tuner it was using for that for the recording. Though that would be a bug since it had 4 other free tuners.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I had that happen on my Bolt when I first got it. When I realized the problem, I would just reboot the Bolt and it would reacquire the OOB Lock (DAVIC Lock in my case with a Cisco CableCARD).

The way I realized it, was that the Bolt and it's attached Minis never received the EAS Test messages, because the DAVIC was never locked for more than 24 hours, before losing the Lock. Everything else worked fine. The Bolt never went 30 days w/o a reboot so I do not know if the CC would have needed to be reauthorized or not.

I never did figure out what was causing it, just all of a sudden it stopped the behavior and the DAVIC has stayed locked ever since. In the case of my Bolt it may have been related to the TA using the bottom (lower) USB port, which I eventually moved to the top USB port.
https://support.tivo.com/articles/Known_Issue_Bug/BOLT-Reboot-when-plugging-in-tuning-adapter-USB/p


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

I had this a while back(prior to this release). All my channels became unauthorized. Had to have Charter rehit my cable card/TA. A few days later it happened to my other TiVo. This was in January or so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Chuck_IV said:


> I had this a while back(prior to this release). All my channels became unauthorized. Had to have Charter rehit my cable card/TA. A few days later it happened to my other TiVo. This was in January or so.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They tried to send a hit signal, but since the card wasn't receiving signals, that didn't work. Once I removed and reinserted the cablecard that seemed to reinitialize things and then the signals worked.

I don't have a TA so it's just a card.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

That sounds like the sort of thing that used to happen with old firmware, but most cable companies finally got the firmware upgraded.

I actually did have one cable card die on me, so that can happen as well.


----------



## JackStraw (Oct 22, 2002)

Weird, I just posted about Verizon FIOS cablecard doing the same thing tonight. Any chance TIVO is sending some updates out that un-pair the card. My problem occurred about 9pm EDT. Normally TIVO sends out updates late at night.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

The cards will automatically lose pairing and activation if they haven't receive a signal from the cable company for a certain amount of time.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

morac said:


> The cards will automatically lose pairing and activation if they haven't receive a signal from the cable company for a certain amount of time.


The cable card does not lose pairing after a long time without being hit by the cable co, the card just starts to have a loss of ch it will receive, first the HBO type ch goes then all but the network ch goes, and if enough time goes buy all the ch stop working. If a TiVo with a pared cable card is power off for say 4 months, when first power up will not get any ch, if you let it run for a few days all the ch will come back, or you can call your cable co and have them hit the card and all ch will start working. This is how my Moto/Comcast system worked with a guest room TiVo that was off most of the year (I now use a Mini)


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

lessd said:


> The cable card does not lose pairing after a long time without being hit by the cable co, the card just starts to have a loss of ch it will receive, first the HBO type ch goes then all but the network ch goes, and if enough time goes buy all the ch stop working. If a TiVo with a pared cable card is power off for say 4 months, when first power up will not get any ch, if you let it run for a few days all the ch will come back, or you can call your cable co and have them hit the card and all ch will start working. This is how my Moto/Comcast system worked with a guest room TiVo that was off most of the year (I now use a Mini)


I don't disagree that it shouldn't lose pairing, but it seems like every time I call Comcast about a problem with channels I'm told there's no pairing info for the card in question. That happened to me this time. The card stopped receiving OOB data and when I called in to get the card "hit" I was told the card wasn't paired.

Comcast also seems to want to know what type of TiVo the card is in. I don't know why, but it's possible TiVos can use the VOD IP return to update info on the cards.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

morac said:


> I don't disagree that it shouldn't lose pairing, but it seems like every time I call Comcast about a problem with channels I'm told there's no pairing info for the card in question. That happened to me this time. The card stopped receiving OOB data and when I called in to get the card "hit" I was told the card wasn't paired.
> 
> Comcast also seems to want to know what type of TiVo the card is in. I don't know why, but it's possible TiVos can use the VOD IP return to update info on the cards.


Never had that problem.
Not that this is important but the last upgrade gave me a new line on the cable card menu, something about a table, I looked at it and I found nothing useful.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

lessd said:


> Never had that problem.
> 
> Not that this is important but the last upgrade gave me a new line on the cable card menu, something about a table, I looked at it and I found nothing useful.


The last update also added the pairing info in the DVR diagnostic screen (might be the system info screen, I forget), though that screen always says "paired: no".


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

morac said:


> The last update also added the pairing info in the DVR diagnostic screen (might be the system info screen, I forget), though that screen always says "paired: no".


I wonder why they did that. But they did fix the OOB SNR on the base Roamio. I also show Paired: NO.

TiVo box Diagnostics.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

My TiVo diagnostics also indicates "paired: no" as well. I assumed that this had something to do with the transfer from Verizon Fios to Frontier. There have (and continue to be) so many issues with this "smooth" transition that every time I use the phone, internet, or television (not to mention the ongoing and complete inability to stream premium channels), I'm not surprised when something doesn't work right. Paired cable card? Bah. Who needs it. 

Maybe it's because it's a cable card that was issued by Verizon. Shouldn't matter. Paired or not, I seem to be getting all of my channels.....today. Can't wait to see what happens when Frontier messes with the router menu. 

Thanks to Frontier, my life is truly "a box of chocolates".


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ustavio said:


> My TiVo diagnostics also indicates "paired: no" as well.
> 
> Thanks to Frontier, my life is truly "a box of chocolates".


That item in the new diagnostic display is wrong. I'm not sure if it says "YES" on any box. For now, just ignore it. As the title of this thread indicates, the loss of OOB messages is a problem. I get several every second.

More important is the item Channel List Received: Yes. If that is no, then you have problems.


----------



## va176thunderbolt (Jul 15, 2009)

My Roomio (Time Warner Cable) started doing the same thing - all channels except locals came up as unauthorized. I tried the things in the thread (reboot Tivo, reset cable card) - but in the end the tuning adapter had to be unplugged and plugged back in to get it working again.


----------

